# 08/27 Raw Discussion Thread - GTFO



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Aug. 27, 2018: The Shield bring justice back to Raw*
> 
> The Hounds of Justice are back! One week after The Shield reunited to prevent Braun Strowman from cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on Universal Champion Roman Reigns – who had just defended his title in a grueling match against Finn Bálor -- the brothers-in-arms bring their unique brand of justice to Raw in Toronto, Canada. However, Strowman has demanded to face Reigns in the ring, alone. Will The Big Dog oblige?


*Braun Strowman wants to face Roman Reigns in the ring alone*












> Well, that escalated quickly.
> 
> During a heated Universal Championship main event pitting new titleholder Roman Reigns against challenger Finn Bálor — the first Superstar to hold that title — Braun Strowman emerged with his Money in the Bank contract in tow, making it clear that whoever won the match would, indeed, “get these hands.”
> 
> ...


*Ronda Rousey carries the torch*












> After Stephanie McMahon tried to take credit for the Women’s Evolution, diminishing the accomplishments of the Superstars, new Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey retaliated by attacking the Raw Commissioner and locking her in the same Armbar that put away Alexa Bliss the previous night at SummerSlam.
> 
> Although it remains to be seen if The Baddest Woman on the Planet will face repercussions for her actions, it’s clear that she’s ready to carry the division on her back and be a true fighting champion. Who will be next to step to Rowdy Ronda? Moreover, when will Little Miss Bliss be up to the task of facing Rousey once again in her guaranteed rematch?


*Baron Corbin settles into his new position*












> After incurring the wrath of Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey, Stephanie McMahon was, as one might expect, fairly critical of General Manager Kurt Angle, giving The Olympic Hero an unexpected vacation that puts Baron Corbin in charge of the red brand as its Acting General Manager.
> 
> This Monday, The Lone Wolf will run a full episode of Raw for the first time ever. How will he deal with The Shield, The Baddest Woman on the Planet, his nemesis Finn Bálor and the Superstar who defeated him this past Monday night, Bobby Lashley?


*The Revival go 2-0 against the Raw Tag Team Champions*












> The B-Team might have retained their titles in their SummerSlam Kickoff Match against The Revival, but based on their back-to-back singles match defeats to Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson, the so-called “Top Guys” have their number.
> 
> Did those one-on-one victories bring The Revival closer to another opportunity against the Raw Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Don’t miss Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun
:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun
:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun
:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun
:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I see there was not one iota of a mention of a Shield heel turn. "Dispensing their unique brand of justice" doesn't come close to being heels.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'LL BE THERE TO WATCH LIVE!

Very excited - haven't been to a WWE live event in yearssss.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to be a lot of anger in this thread when people realise The Shield are babyfaces.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Shaun_27 said:


> Going to be a lot of anger in this thread when people realise The Shield are babyfaces.


lines like "the opportunistic behemoth" in the preview already make that obvious. A switcheroo isn't impossible as the setup seems the easiest heel turn in the world to book but the likelihood they do it is 5% at most.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> The Shield reunited to prevent Braun Strowman from cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on Universal Champion Roman Reigns – who had just defended his title in a grueling match against Finn Bálor





> The Monster Among Men attempted to cash in for his guaranteed title opportunity against the battle-weary champion





> Reigns’ Shield brothers, Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose, emerged to overpower the opportunistic behemoth


It sounds to me that Braun is the bad guy in this story.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't wait for everyone to find out that the Shield are still babyfaces :lol

Anyway, save us, Braun Strowman.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I can't wait for everyone to find out that the Shield are still babyfaces :lol
> 
> Anyway, save us, Braun Strowman.


But, but Roman turned heel tho.....

























:brock4


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

People actually thinking Roman turned heel. :lmao

Anyway, Braun vs. the Shield might be interesting if it wasn't probable that he's just gonna run into the Roman glass ceiling. Their feud last year was the best but can they recapture that magic?

Rest looks shit. Hoping we see Shayna tomorrow night, for Raw's sake and NXT's. They need to move on from Ronda vs. Alexa, especially after the way she was just squashed. Shayna is the only one that would make for a believable threat to Ronda right now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Their feud last year was the best but can they recapture that magic?


I don't think so, Braun was a cool monster heel back then and his stuns were something fresh. This "Get these hands" thing is annoying.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see Braun beating Seth and Dean in singles matches and then lose to Roman in HIAC just like last time the Shield reunited :eyeroll. 

Then I want to see all those Roman fans saying that they are not Roman lackeys :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait to see Braun beating Seth and Dean in singles matches and then lose to Roman in HIAC just like last time the Shield reunited :eyeroll.


He actually defeated Roman too. >


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> People actually thinking Roman turned heel. :lmao


Yeah not sure why many took from that closing segment that Reigns turned heel. He didn't, he won't and frankly, he doesn't _needs_ to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> He actually defeated Roman too. >


I mean clean, without interference. In all the matches Braun has beaten Roman there is always an * next to that win:

- The first one Roman was injured, and he ended up standing tall at the end anyways
- The Ambulance match Braun flucked his way to a win, Roman stood tall at the end... again
- Their LMS match Roman got choked by Joe and Braun won, when Braun was about to lose
- And well, that match Braun again was about to lose until Kane showed up.

Braun has never had a decisive win over Roman.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That's correct, but at least Braun's first two wins were without interference. Payback 2017 was his most important win over Roman imo.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So basically in a nut shell RAW moving forward DURING Monday Night Football season is going to _"rely"_ on the HEAT shield being in full effect for .......


*"Operation: Get Roman Over "The Never ending Story"*

thus sacrificing a Dean/Seth feud atm for the Big Fraud, add into Braun becoming a heel b/c #WWELogic, sprinkle in the ever _"sublet"_ woman's revolution which is to get #SalappyMcBitch over as Baley/Banks never gets off the ground and then now removing Angle for Corbin as an _"authority Figure"_ and then rest of the RAW actions figures Vince doesn't want to play with/and or book with any REAL meaning anymore (*Fin, Lashley, Bobby, Elias, Owens ect*) and *THAT's* RAW heading into the fall......


#WWELogic #AbandonAllHope #RAW-O-METER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We need TNA heel Bobby Lashley, 2013 Bray Wyatt, 2015 Kevin Owens, a new persona for Bobby Roode, Finn Balor being isolated from Baron Corbin and a slow burn heel turn for Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YAWN.

No heel turns, no buys. Reigns as a face is definitely no buys. We're already getting a feud we got not too long ago. He literally has no fresh opponents.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

"ring shaking spear" 


:what?


Please.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What "justice"? Makes no sense.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Please give me more of that main event last week. Roman vs Finn was by far the best match on Raw of 2018, in my opinion. So if that's the type of run we're getting with this Roman title reign then I'm all for it. I don't really care if the Shield is heel or face, not really interested in the group in total truth but let's see where they are going towards first. It's likely going to be around the next couple of months which will give WWE time to properly built to an Ambrose heel turn (I assume) and a Seth vs Dean match at WM without hot-shotting the feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Please give me more of that main event last week. Roman vs Finn was by far the best match on Raw of 2018, in my opinion. So if that's the type of run we're getting with this Roman title reign then I'm all for it.


Yeah that was a great match. I have a feeling they will give Owens his rematch for the title next. Wether they do it tomorrow or next week remains to be seen but I think it is coming.

WWE put up a poll in their site asking who Reigns' next opponent would be and it has Owens, Lashley, Drew and Dolph. I wouldn't be surprised if they do a match with each.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah that was a great match. I have a feeling they will give Owens his rematch for the title next. Wether they do it tomorrow or next week remains to be seen but I think it is coming.
> 
> WWE put up a poll in their site asking who Reigns' next opponent would be and it has Owens, Lashley, Drew and Dolph. I wouldn't be surprised if they do a match with each.


Owens seems likely. Didn't the arena announce that it would be Roman vs Owens last month? And even though they are building Roman vs Braun, I don't see them doing that match straight away. SAt Survivor Series perhaps, depending on WWE's plans. So yeah, Owens is a big possibility for HITC. Lashley can be an option too considering they are 1-1 now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else from the Toronto area watching it live at the ScotiaBank Centre?

Super pumped - Rollins, Dean, Reigns, KO, Braun, Sasha, Ronda...:mark

Will be loads of fun.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly don't know if there's anything outside of the Riott Squad that's slightly interesting to me.
Ronda is champion so Steph gets airtime only.
Seth/Dean are part of the "get Roman cheered" squad with Braun.
Elias is getting stale doing the same thing.


Corbin might be good but they could have used him to get Roman cheered. Roman punched him and gets cheered and it's never used again.
Even Bayley is on a downward or repeating spiral.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will S&D Security be able to pull off their greatest challenge yet? Getting Roman cheered?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Judging by how Dean & Seth were dressed at the live event tonight (their own regular gear but with a Shield shirt added), I still reckon them and Roman will do their own thing and come together when they need to to help each other or do 6 man tag matches.

Can I have a Dean promo please WWE? I need to hear him talk again so much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Can I have a Dean promo please WWE? I need to hear him talk again so much.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032808535745355777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032293633876271110


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032808535745355777
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032293633876271110


I already saw those  I love the way Dean says Melbourne lol. I meant a proper promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I already saw those  I love the way Dean says Melbourne lol. I meant a proper promo


Ah, well you should get it tomorrow on RAW. No doubt the Shield opens the show and they each say something during the segment.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Come on BRAUN, get these hounds.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am so happy that the doctors gave me meds now, I can take mine while watching Raw so I can sleep early. :lol*_


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Good God... the picture previews tell the whole story of how much of a dumpster fire Raw has become.



>


Nothing but garbage.

A great Ambrose return now has him reduced to figurative condom over what's sure to be yet another bore of a title reign.

Rollins reduced to the same.

Braun becoming more of a geek week by week.

Ronda is increasingly cringe. The predictable burial of the division under her has already begun.

Steph back to cringe up the women's division even more for "historic evolution."

B-Team still cringe team clowns, Revival being wasted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sincere said:


> Good God... the picture previews tell the whole story of how much of a dumpster fire Raw has become.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're 100% right. Paints quite the picture, doesn't it? :lol But at least we got that trash match last week in which the midcard babyface was cheered over the supposed top babyface.

Yet another failure. Par for the course at this point.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well its in Canada. If KO cant get on this show his career might as well be toilet paper.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> I'LL BE THERE TO WATCH LIVE!
> 
> Very excited - haven't been to a WWE live event in yearssss.


I'm going too. I haven't been to a WWE event since Unforgiven 2006, and the last Raw I was at was in 98! 

I'm really excited too, not by virtue of the show being good, but going with good buddies to drink and make jokes about it. haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon B Team! Save Braun and show your mettle.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't deny that I am interested to see where Braun vs. Shield goes from here.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I am not a fan of The Shield reuniting at this point, but because they don't really have any threat in the current roster, they can demolish everybody and it makes things less interesting.

The extreme crying of the typical smarky crew of Roman haters who can't stand mah boy leading the hound again is funny though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am truly opposed to the Shield reunion on many grounds, but I have to admit that I am interested in seeing what happens next.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Sierra. Hotel. India. Tango.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Deans sadistic face in the first pic :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I imagine Braun will get a very big reaction tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I imagine Braun will get a very big reaction tonight.


It's Canada, when he gets a big reaction and Roman gets booed out of the buildng prepare for the "Bizarro World" line from commentary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> It's Canada, when he gets a big reaction and Roman gets booed out of the buildng prepare for the "Bizarro World" line from commentary


I need to get someone to turn this into Bizarro Roman.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Going to this show tonight, should be fun..

Roode and Owens better be on the show.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rollins the boo protector.
Hopefully he wrestles as a single wrestler tonight.

They could use Strowman tonight as the boo protector. Lashley vs Roman with Braun waiting outside.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still high from last week and SummerSlam with Reigns as Universal Champion and the whole angle with Braun's looming cash in and the Shield reunion. 

Rollins has again the IC title so hopefully he and Ambrose now go after the B-Team to capture the tag titles so the Shield has all RAW titles.

Ronda's title run will unfortunately be derailed by Steph's ego and this whole making history nonsense. She'll just drag the division down.

In any case, looking forward to RAW tonight particularly the Reigns/Braun confrontation and whatever may follow from it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The New York Football Giants just signed Odell Beckham to a 5 year contract extension!!! Don't even care how awful Raw will be later tonight. The best player on the team is now locked in for the next 5 years. Happy as hell. Will watch Raw tonight strictly for comedic purposes (and the most over main roster talent in Seth Fucking Rollins, of course).

ODELL!!!!!










This is a great day now!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LOLNEWYORKGIANTS :bosque

Though still better than Raw :bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for Michael Cole to somehow claim Braun was in the wrong here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Welp, RAW starts in less than three hours so I'd best crack a cold one early. Can't risk watching this shitshow sober.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> The New York Football Giants just signed Odell Beckham to a 5 year contract extension!!! Don't even care how awful Raw will be later tonight. The best player on the team is now locked in for the next 5 years. Happy as hell. Will watch Raw tonight strictly for comedic purposes (and the most over main roster talent in Seth Fucking Rollins, of course).
> 
> ODELL!!!!!
> 
> ...


95 million jesus christ











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034136648550887425


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Showstopper said:


>


*FLAG!

OFFENSIVE HOLDING!

PENALTY ACCEPTED!

NO TOUCHDOWN!

FIRST AND LONG!*

:Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Welp, RAW starts in less than three hours so I'd best crack a cold one early. Can't risk watching this shitshow sober.


Well you are way too late for that now :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This going to be another 30 page Raw thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> This going to be another 30 page Raw thread


I actually think there will a ton of pages and perhaps a ratings uptick. Yes, I am on medication. :reigns2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*My logical prediction for tonight:

The Shield vs Strowman, McIntyre, Ziggler

It has potential to be one helluva match!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Heel" Braun in Canada :bosque


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Well you are way too late for that now :lol


I'll be 7 beer in by then, easy. I'm A-okay.


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

will Stephanie or Corbin book a universal title match for HIAC ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think when Roman's and *S&D*'s theme hits, Roman should be the only one wearing a vest. *S&D* should be wearing this:










with a corresponding *S* or *D* on the front. :trolldog


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ET Canada Exclusive: Toronto Announced As Host Of 2019 WWE SummerSlam Week



> The WWE is bringing one of its signature annual events back to Toronto next year.
> 
> On Monday, the professional wrestling organization announced exclusively with ET Canada that Toronto will play host to the 2019 SummerSlam Week.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no hope for Raw as long as these preview paragraphs are still so horribly written

I mean just read this shit:



> The Hounds of Justice are back! One week after The Shield reunited to prevent Braun Strowman from cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on Universal Champion Roman Reigns – who had just defended his title in a grueling match against Finn Bálor -- the brothers-in-arms bring their unique brand of justice to Raw in Toronto, Canada. However, Strowman has demanded to face Reigns in the ring, alone. Will The Big Dog oblige?


Horrible, horrible writing. The writing of the show itself is not gonna be good when stuff like this is horrible. This is small, simple stuff and they can't even do that competently.



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I think when Roman's and *S&D*'s theme hits, Roman should be the only one wearing a vest. *S&D* should be wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they should wear ill-fitting cheap suits like noble and mercury did when they were seth's lapdogs :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> I have no hope for Raw as long as these preview paragraphs are still so horribly written
> 
> I mean just read this shit:
> 
> ...


Those suits. :trips8

After their inevitable crushing at Braun's hands, they can get matching *I got run over by Braun and all I got was this lousy shirt.* :vince$


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Let me guess, Ronda armbars someone, Braun gets made to look like a joke again and constipated corbin fucks with the vanilla midget again.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder how they'll advance the story of Team Evolution (captain Stephanine McMahon) and Team Ronda
Is it too much to ask for Steph not to be shoved into a storyline and let the actual wrestlers carry a story?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I wonder how they'll advance the story of Team Evolution (captain Stephanine McMahon) and Team Ronda
> Is it too much to ask for Steph not to be shoved into a storyline and let the actual wrestlers carry a story?


Ronda's title run will sadly be plagued by Steph's non-stop involvement in her segments. This is an ego trip for Steph and she wants to leech off Ronda's spotlight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Braun's already killed Owens, now he's going to bury Seth and Dean only for Roman to be the only one allowed to be made to look strong against him. I'd much rather have had Dean and Seth do their own thing then be booked as Roman's lackeys.

Fuck this show. Fuck Vince. Fuck Strowman. Fuck Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Braun's already killed Owens, now he's going to bury Seth and Dean only for Roman to be the only one allowed to be made to look strong against him. I'd much rather have had Dean and Seth do their own thing then be booked as Roman's lackeys.
> 
> Fuck this show. Fuck Vince. Fuck Strowman. Fuck Roman.




Bwahaha it writes itself. Braun will get single squashes against Seth and Dean before da big dog gets to take him down. I also am curious how Owens is going to get involved in this because I think he absolutely does. I love me Braun but once they did their stupid ass reunion we all knew what’s next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy as hell since this afternoon. Beckham resigns with the Giants. Yankees coming off of a sweep. Seth over as fuck all year long. Raw in the background tonight while I'm celebrating and just for some lolz. Should be a great night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Braun's already killed Owens, now he's going to bury Seth and Dean only for Roman to be the only one allowed to be made to look strong against him. I'd much rather have had Dean and Seth do their own thing then be booked as Roman's lackeys.
> 
> Fuck this show. Fuck Vince. Fuck Strowman. Fuck Roman.


Sadly that is how I see it too. Does anyone believe that either Seth or Dean will stop Braun from reaching Roman. Vince has reduced them to mere speed bumps just to slow down Braun's ascent to a title match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raucous crowd here tonight









Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> I also am curious how Owens is going to get involved in this because I think he absolutely does.


Given how they gave Balor his rematch last week I have a feeling they'll do the same with Owens on the weeks leading to the PPV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Braun's already killed Owens, now he's going to bury Seth and Dean only for Roman to be the only one allowed to be made to look strong against him. I'd much rather have had Dean and Seth do their own thing then be booked as Roman's lackeys.
> 
> Fuck this show. Fuck Vince. Fuck Strowman. Fuck Roman.


Rumor has it Vince told KO to lose some weight, or he'll be losing his spot. Seems to be the case.

Also, Strowman has looked like a huge geek the last two times we seen him, he's Roman's bitch. Seth and Dean are also Roman's little lackeys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder how many more times the Shield will reunite in the future?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, just realized Monday Night Football just two weeks away.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Wonder how many more times the Shield will reunite in the future?


Until Roman is over and since that will never happen and it didn't work the first time, guess we are in for many reunions to come.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Until Roman is over and since that will never happen and it didn't work the first time, guess we are in for many reunions to come.


*AS MANY TIMES AS NECESSARY!!!!!* :vince5 :reigns2


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034210948498649088
Someone got Canada's FBI equivalent on speed dial?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope just Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose continue their program with Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Robbyfude said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034210948498649088
> Someone got Canada's FBI equivalent on speed dial?


sheesh


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Interested to see where the Shield/Braun angle will go aswell as Drew/Dolph since they have no one to feud with if Roman needs his hands held by his comrades half the time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034224850657656833
Hopefully they find him ASAP before something tragic happens


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034224850657656833
> Hopefully they find him ASAP before something tragic happens




Tweet isn’t showing on my phone. What happened? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping they find that person quickly and that nothing bad happens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excited for dat Roman pop. :mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

How will they protect Roman Reigns tonight? Find out on the next episode of the BIG DAWG :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Card leak up.

Show is going to be shit.



Spoiler: Card



Delayed This Week
- Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre kick off Raw, and Baron Corbin joins them. A tag match will get made

- Finn Balor vs. Baron Corbin

- Graphics will run throughout the night for Shawn Michaels

- Sasha Banks vs. Dana Brooke

- IC Title: Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens

- B-Team vs. Revival

- Backstage segments with Corbin/Braun, another with Elias.

- Natalya & Ronda Rousey interrupted by Alexa Bliss & Mickie James

- Natalya vs. Alicia Fox

- Bobby Lashley vs. The Ascension

- Dean Ambrose vs. Jinder Mahal. Set up by a backstage segment

- Elias will have his song interrupted.

- Roman Reigns & Braun Strowman vs. Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre



8 matches yikes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos already.

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cole has got to be trolling with that "bIg dAwG!" shtick. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole has never said "The Big Dawg" in a more obnoxious way as he did just now..


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

A BIG start to a BIG Raw with the BIG Dog. 

BIG.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Card leak up.
> 
> Show is going to be shit.
> 
> ...




Woof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is S&D Security?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No doubt that dude is a troll.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boos lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that cunt still can't carry the belt properly


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Coach referring to the Hounds of Justice as "cats." 

...

Room 101 for this heretic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if that leaked script is correct, there is no real Shield stuff tonight, and they're doing their own thing, which is exactly what I said would happen :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I was happy until I heard Coach speak


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, opening with Reigns, let's go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still massive boos.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole is gonna have a stroke saying Big Dog one of these days.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So if that leaked script is correct, there is no real Shield stuff tonight, and they're doing their own thing, which is exactly what I said would happen :lol


Wait until Romun is in trouble in the main event


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I was happy until I heard Coach speak


I was hoping they would replace him with Renee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it working yet? :reigns2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034227997727846400


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

By the way it's terrible television production that it takes 2-3 minutes for Romun to actually start talking from the time his music hits so we can get ANOTHER RECAP from the announce team.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Roman already using the shield name to try and get a pop


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Plz kill this fucking loser Braun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun with an alright pop.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Meat Shack?"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Coach referring to the Hounds of Justice as "cats."
> 
> ...
> 
> Room 101 for this heretic.


its a reference of calling the shield pussies for what they did last week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Roman had turned heel? :reigns2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YOU ROMAN. KILL
THIS FUCK BRAUN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Roman heeling it up :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I thought Roman had turned heel? :regns2


The Shield are heels.

Where did those guys go?

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET THESE HANDS :braun


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a leaked script?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Roman would make such a great heel. Fuck it's such a tease.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah Shield definitely seems to be going to going heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"Be on my level son" :ha

Romun still gots a ways to go on the mic sometimes


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really. You were on 205 Live winning that one? Or the women's title?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, they're seriously going to make Braun look like a bitch to get this nerd over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brotherhood of work horses? unkout


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Roman has a problem with Braun cashing in, but he doesn't have a problem with Seth and Dean cashing in?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Loving the shades of grey.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

how pathetic...now its been proven that the Shield reunited just to get Roman cheered...so sad. OMG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brag about how you're booked. :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

And yes if you think the Shield aren't going to at the least display some big heel tendencies you're wrong.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns has improved on the mic. Gotta say that


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp, failed Cash in confirmed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god Dolph's hair is straight again :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh yeah that was such a heel turn last week eh?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Please stop cheering Dolph, you're only encouraging him to be on television more.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff from Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph going for the Jericho look lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman and his lil boys.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolph get your ass back to the midcard. Although I do love that new straightened hair he's got going.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuck....Braun is losing the cash in....Wow....this is just unreal. He's obviously losing it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ziggler and McIntyre get the jobber entrance fpalm 

This is the first segment of your show guys fpalm

le sigh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Reigns on the mic just doesn't flow....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How to get Roman cheered? Bring the only person in the company who has go away heat


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph Jericho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why is reigns talking so much? It's terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is he ever going to be good on the mic?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Awareness said:


> Please stop cheering Dolph, you're only encouraging him to be on television more.


Not quite sure how that's a bad thing...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Does anyone have a leaked script?





Ace said:


> Card leak up.
> 
> Show is going to be shit.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler is the epitome of irrelevance.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun cashing in at HIAC. 

What a fucking waste of a MITB. Fuck this company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, the match is set.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ziggler's voice is just so annoying

McIntyre doesn't need him for a mouthpiece or anything else 

Dunno why they were put together in the first place


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun goes from getting jumped by Reigns last week to shaking his hand this week? 

Cool story bro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Braun loses to Brock clean last year in his title match, then he's going to lose his briefcase with a failed cash in. He better be winning the Rumble and the title at Mania to make up for this. :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Braun teaming up.

:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF WWE had half a brain they would put Paul Heyman with Reigns, and let Paul speak for him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha General Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd died quickly after that announcement for HIAC lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, so Braun will really fail the cash-in? This is fucking unbelievable. There's no way he's winning at HIAC, it'll be the final nail in the coffin for him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I'd forgotten that Corbin was the acting GM :lmao Damn lol.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

not a fan of announcing a cash in. defeats the purpose of the money in the bank briefcase


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Is he ever going to be good on the mic?


That moment when the heels on the entrance ramp are the best talkers in the segment :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ace said:


> Braun cashing in at HIAC.
> 
> What a fucking waste of a MITB. Fuck this company.


Braun never needed the MitB, I was always pissed by him winning. He could easily have gotten a #1 contender status, they should've given the briefcase to someone else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph's identity crisis. Is he HBK or Y2J? Y2JBK?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

is there any way that Braun WILL have a successful cash in? he's a face, so he made a deal with another face that he's cashing in on a certain date so unless they turn either Roman or Braun, that means that cash in is happening. Roman is going to have a long title reign, so fuck, Braun loses! there's going to be no one credible left now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I can guess it Bruan and Roman vs Dolph and Drew


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these two teaming up, i have lost faith in this company because every f'n time 2 people are feuding they always have to team up it just never fails..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> not a fan of announcing a cash in. defeats the purpose of the money in the bank briefcase


Yep. That makes it pretty damn lame and predictable. The essence of the briefcase is lost when it's announced beforehand.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You need to approve a cash in? :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What is the point of this

What is the point of any of this

What are the stakes?

You just said there aren't going to be any stakes until 3 weeks from now at HIAC

Vince you're gonna drive me to nihilism I swear


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol at the crowd dying at the tag match announcement


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CoverD said:


> Not quite sure how that's a bad thing...


Probably because he blows.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, Braun not cashing in killed the crowd..


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolph spins a wheel at the beginning of each week to see which past successful heel in WWE he will fail to replicate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Corbin is so fucking awful. WHO DIDN'T SEE THIS TAG MATCH COMING.:lol :done


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

WWE had two money in the bank holders this year and pissed them both away.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Let me guess, Roman's gonna walk out on Braun, who still manages to beat Dolph and Drew on his own. 

Another Shield attack attempt to close.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Braun never needed the MitB, I was always pissed by him winning. He could easily have gotten a #1 contender status, they should've given the briefcase to someone else.


Exactly. He already won the GRR and MITB, He does not need the Rumble too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Has there been a worse MITB winner than Braun?

Maybe Cena?

Why bother even announcing the cash in, it kills all suspense. Point of the MITB is to cash in and create a moment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin still obsessed with Finn I see LOL.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

at least I can sleep early since that main event is terrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does Corbins head look like a light bulb


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Acting General Manager Teddy Corbin

HOWLLA HOWLLA PLAYAS HOLD UP HOLD UP THE WOLF GOT A TAG MATCH FOR YOU PLAYAS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus how many times do we gotta see this match? Whats this their 4th match?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, it's already time to smile


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. That makes it pretty damn lame and predictable. The essence of the briefcase is lost when it's announced beforehand.


 2 years straight they've killed the MITB.

Ugh, let's hope the next winner is good.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Extra Ordinary


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

christ on a fucking bike now these two


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go with 50/50 booking right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So after Corbin cuts another decent heel promo and calls out Finn, they cut away from Corbin's face when Finn's music hits and you can only see Corbin smirk for a split-second

You keep the camera on the fucking heel to show him doing heel stuff like smirking at his insulting of the face as a coward getting disproved, heel stuff which Corbin is actually good at with his authority gimmick

Kevin Dunn you fucking lost it a long time ago and it ain't coming back


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does a terrible show have to be in Toronto....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose they are gonna get buried before the IIconics


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034228312711856128
No wonder the Riott Squad have been booked strong as of late, Ruby even beat Ember in the Main Event Tapings before RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> 2 years straight they've killed the MITB.
> 
> Ugh, let's hope the next winner is good.


Yup. That's why going into last year's MITB I was saying they should do away with it for a couple of years. The gimmick has kind of run it's course and now they're booking it differently in a way that kills the one good thing about it these days; the unpredictability.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Let me guess, Roman's gonna walk out on Braun, who still manages to beat Dolph and Drew on his own.
> 
> Another Shield attack attempt to close.


Yup heel Reigns


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Braun fails his cash-in, Dean is the last successful male MITB cash-in somehow :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yup. That's why going into last year's MITB I was saying they should do away with it for a couple of years. The gimmick has kind of run it's course and now they're booking it differently in a way that kills the one good thing about it these days; the unpredictability.


 Why did Braun need it? He could have gotten a match with Roman without it. Seriously fucking retarded.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are they fighting for the 15th time lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Yup heel Reigns


they'll keep trying to play it both ways, :braun will accidentally hit romun or something, probably multiple times, until romun is provoked and attacks :braun which will result in him getting beat up, then S&D Security will run out in the tactical gear to get romun dat pop he can't get on his own


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> When Braun fails his cash-in, Dean is the last successful male MITB cash-in somehow :lol


 FTFY.

Roman is not losing his first PPV title defense after finally winning the title. There is absolutely zero chance of Braun winning and everyone knows it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034231191069700096


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

Impact tapings in Canada had better crowds than this tbh lol. Wwe sucks


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I like to think the MITB exists as a rib for the winner to have to lug that shit around in airports and convince security you're not a registered sex offender carrying what appears to be a child's lunchbox.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> they'll keep trying to play it both ways, :braun will accidentally hit romun or something, probably multiple times, until romun is provoked and attacks :braun which will result in him getting beat up, then S&D Security will run out in the tactical gear to get romun dat pop he can't get on his own


Definitely can see that, but I think the one thing that's sure is the Shield will be in that HiaC match. Braun saying they can't get in is definitely wrestle speak for "they'll be in the match don't worry"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol Them making the Reigns/Balor match last week sound like the best thing ever. "It was 5 stars":lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin getting shit on by the crowd


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I've liked Corbin's outfit as constable but tonight my God he looks like he's ready to go out for a long night as a gigolo after Raw is over :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do Finn's feuds always seem to go on forever?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did someone tell Vince that Corbin and Bálor was a good feud? Why is this still happening?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely can see that, but I think the one thing that's sure is the Shield will be in that HiaC match. Braun saying they can't get in is definitely wrestle speak for "they'll be in the match don't worry"


oh yeah of course the shield is gonna either get into the cell or be on the outside and prevent :braun from escaping 

maybe we'll get a return of lame hologram ghosts except this time instead of it being bray it will be S&D Security :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do Finn's feuds always seem to go on forever?


It is like Ziggler, never-ending feuds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So when do you all think we'll get our weekly Riot Squad vs Bayley and Sasha match? after this? 2nd hour? i can hardly wait!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I havent heard a you cant wrestle chant since ONS 06


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So Braun announced his cash in. Has anyone else, except Cena, done this?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man I actually like Corbin I dunno why he gets so
much shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, the good 'ol, 'you can't wrestle' chant. Always a classic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NyQuil said:


> So Braun announced his cash in. Has anyone else, except Cena, done this?


I think RVD did it too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what is this a finn slingblade on the outside leading into a commercial break? never seen that before :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Michael Cole, in the most monotonous tone of voice “Corey I’m chuckling over here...”


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

So far this is not a very good show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Wow, it's already time to smile


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> oh yeah of course the shield is gonna either get into the cell or be on the outside and prevent :braun from escaping
> 
> maybe we'll get a return of lame hologram ghosts except this time instead of it being bray it will be S&D Security :lmao


:lmao :lmao some of the shit with Bray has been so sad. I wonder if all the failures with Bray just confirms to them to play it safe and bland


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ace said:


> *Has there been a worse MITB winner than Braun?*
> 
> Maybe Cena?
> 
> Why bother even announcing the cash in, it kills all suspense. Point of the MITB is to cash in and create a moment.


Mr. Kennedy. Corbin's a close second, though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> So Braun announced his cash in. Has anyone else, except Cena, done this?


Rob Van Dam announced his cash-in in advance back in 2006.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> I havent heard a you cant wrestle chant since ONS 06




You obviously have never seen a Roman Reigns match


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why should Braun cash in like a chickenshit? He's supposed to be a monster. Makes sense for him to cash in straight up.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Atta way Randy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that was a weak looking kickout by finn after the deep six

the little details are not being paid attention to by even the better talents it's sad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goddamnit Corbin, catch him better the next time


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Theyre already starting the abuse of power part


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this is going to be a fun heel gimmick lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there's the heel authority move i was about to bitch over not being used


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Corbin is GM and having matches/feuds. It's almost like they're trying to make Raw shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Balor practically went straight to the floor. Corbin could have catched him better.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh my god this feud is not over is it?! [emoji30][emoji31]


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this show finished yet?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cole sounds like such a little bitch even when he's trying to sound outraged :mj4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was awesome lol. God bless GM Corbin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a RAW! :trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

More fucking recaps of the Triple H/Taker match :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natalia/Alicia Fox.

:lmao

They actually think people want this shit?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias performs! yay! cause its not like he doesn't perform every fucking week in the same boring segment. God damn Vince loves to take things that gets over and runs them into the fucking god damn ground. How about let Elias wrestle and actually get some wins and get into a real feud, i'm tired of watching this fucker do the same god damn segment every week where he sits on a stool and plays a bad song.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Corbin vs Balor will continue into HIAC I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reading the leaked script gives me hope as KO fan. Please do it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That was awesome lol. God bless GM Corbin.


haha yeah that was pretty funny. nice to have heel authority figure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another ad for The Nun, looking forward to that movie.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Atta way Randy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's silly


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does it really matter who wins between these 2 old retired wrestlers? I could give a shit. And usually the point and interesting thing about a match is wondering who will win. And "THE ERA IS BACK!" has to be one of the dumbest lamest lines i've heard in a while.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hyping HHH/Taker in 2018. :tripsscust


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Overhyping a match that will probably be a letdown.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Cant they have these guys help put the younger talent the same way


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice!! We got a Christian sighting


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course they'd not have HBK appear in Canada, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought fucking Dana was Lana :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Overhyping a match that will probably be a letdown.


A letdown and it shouldn't even be happening, really.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

HBK next week :wow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are they using so much TV time on this? Who could possibly care?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Advertising a shawn michaels return the week after theyre in canada 

:duck :duck


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Not watching, but did anyone catch that Jason Sensation tweet before it was taken down? Very concerning, hope it's just a hoax.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is Jurassic Park.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cringe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait? What? Sasha? why is she facing someone that isn't Riot Squad? Am i in the twilight zone?

Well i bet a million dollars Bayley is facing someone from Riot Squad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So HBK will be the referee here, right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Does it really matter who wins between these 2 old retired wrestlers? I could give a shit. And usually the point and interesting thing about a match is wondering who will win. And "THE ERA IS BACK!" has to be one of the dumbest lamest lines i've heard in a while.


Yeah instead of doing something like Demon Balor vs Taker to give Balor a huge rub they have to do another HHH vs Taker match for the one millionth time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Psychosocial said:


> Not watching, but did anyone catch that Jason Sensation tweet before it was taken down? Very concerning, hope it's just a hoax.




What tweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If they have Dana Brooke win this, then Sasha Banks is beyond dead!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> What tweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says hes in the arena with a gun and is going to kill himself before the show ends.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley is just dragging Sasha down, I hope they send one of them to the other brand.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha facing somebody different this week...but it’s a jobber to further the jobbers story. 

RIP Titus World Wide.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He says hes in the arena with a gun and is going to kill himself before the show ends.


This was apparently someone Vince Russo knows (he reached ot him on twitter). Both Russo's and that person's tweet have been deleted.

Hopefully that means the situation is under control.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I was hoping that this match started during commercials and was about to end by now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why should I care what HBK thinks about the Antiques Roadshow? :ciampa


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah instead of doing something like Demon Balor vs Taker to give Balor a huge rub they have to do another HHH vs Taker match for the one millionth time.


Yeah this match benefits no one and is a giant waste of time.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

So the Riot Squad wasn't available?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How the mighty *Sasha Banks* have fallen. Yikes.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank goodness, no Riott Squad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034240317266874368


Dolorian said:


> So HBK will be the referee here, right?












Probably not. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How the mighty *Sasha Banks* have fallen. Yikes.


Crazy how they have killed her. Not saying that it is the cause itself but really the non-stop programs with Bayley have been part of what has dragged her down.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jason Sensation was the guy who did impressions of Owen, Taker, HBK back on Raw in 1998.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Sasha won


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God. Poor Shawn. Just let him do what he does best these days and be an agent in NXT. Don't involve him in the disaster that is the main roster these days.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

corey suggesting bayley join blacked.com :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Sasha even over anymore? :sasha3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Bayley is just dragging Sasha down, I hope they send one of them to the other brand.


Yeah one of them needs to go to SDL, neither of them are going anywhere while they're on the same show, they're both dead and useless being best buddies in pointless tag matches. 

Sasha could be on SDL feuding for the womens title with Becky, or Charlotte, instead shes in a never ending storyline in the lower midcard of the womens division with Bayley where they love each other one week and hate each other the next. Bayley really is holding her down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH NEXT.

:mark:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank God for Better Call Saul!!

HBK next week though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Is Sasha even over anymore? :sasha3


If you mean her WWE career, the answer is yes lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Sasha break a sweat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least it was short and meaningless


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Is Sasha even over anymore? :sasha3


Not really, not much of a reaction for her. 

I'm here live

Sent from my LG-K210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Sasha won. No reason why she shouldn't be on the RAW women's title picture, really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't Rollins a heel now? :heston


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Watch them do a rematch next week where Dana manages to win.


----------



## dread321 (May 1, 2018)

Every time Michael Cole says "It's BOSS TIME!" I cringe so hard.....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Crazy how they have killed her. Not saying that it is the cause itself but really the non-stop programs with Bayley have been part of what has dragged her down.


They've killed them both. They were the epitome of women's wrestling 4 years ago. Now, they're not even in the title hunt. Which as much as I don't care for Sasha, she's better than Bliss or Nia. HHH has to be pissed his pride and joy are reduced to jobber matches with Liv Morgan and Dana Brooke.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

bradatar said:


> What tweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently, he tweeted out that he snuck past security into the arena with a gun and plans on committing suicide tonight during the show. It's since been taken down. Russo has tweeted about the original tweet since.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034224850657656833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034224167632044033


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana actually looked decent in the ring for the first time in forever. :mase


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinder here to save Dean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well at least Sasha won. No reason why she shouldn't be on the RAW women's title picture, really.


She ain't blonde :jericho2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why was Dean just standing there intently staring off into space?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah one of them needs to go to SDL, neither of them are going anywhere while they're on the same show, they're both dead and useless being best buddies in pointless tag matches.
> 
> Sasha could be on SDL feuding for the womens title with Becky, or Charlotte, instead shes in a never ending storyline in the lower midcard of the womens division with Bayley where they love each other one week and hate each other the next. Bayley really is holding her down.


Yep, definitely. I think Bayley has been holding Sasha down for well over a year now. Sasha is one of the very best and like you said she should be feuding for the title and not wasting time in these best buddies routine with Bayley.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034242959980613633


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

dread321 said:


> Every time Michael Cole says "It's BOSS TIME!" I cringe so hard.....


That and the big dog shit when Boreman Lames comes out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rest in peace dean ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd rather honestly them still be doing the Sasha/Bayley endless back and forth than having them face jobbers with no story for like 2 months now.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose’s angry face since returning has gotten really irritating. Trying way too hard with it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drink you shan-tea, Dean.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean getting serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Every time I hear "Burn It Down" it reminds me of that fleeting era in the early 2000s where a bunch of wrestlers had theme music with them saying something at the beginning. 

"HOW DO YA LIKE ME NOW?" 

What I'd give for an arena to mouth that in unison.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This ovation.

:banderas


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

dread321 said:


> Every time Michael Cole says "It's BOSS TIME!" I cringe so hard.....


That's the only reason they play her music and then Bayley's just so Cole can utter that shit, every time Sasha comes out. :cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Owens to show up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pride yourself on being fighting champions but not letting Reighs fight Bruan for the championship lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why was Dean just standing there intently staring off into space?


Vince is giving him the Festus gimmick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These open challenges are so fucking played out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Called it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

workhorse


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Wouldn't this be good opportunity for Braun to come out and, with his kayfabe power, beat the shit out of Seth?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Huge pop for Owens woot


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KEVIN OWENS is Seth Rollins's opponent :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As expected, KO over af. Poor guy, since he signed that 5 year deal he has been treated like a jobber, he deserves better


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s mad to think Seth was ever a heel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Huge hometown pop


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO is back. :mark


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Owens gets pop of the night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KILL OWENS KILL!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah cool, Owens vs Rollins.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun to cost Rollins the title please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO with Pop of the night easily. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034244646841405441
Of course he had to be friends with Russo fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KO trying to hit us right in the feelz, his best friend isn't there :sadbecky


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

KO is always close to tears when he comes out to a Canadian crowd


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahah missed you KO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why do they keep showing that guy with the mustache


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens proving once again why he is the best heel in the company

its a shame he is treated like a jobber most of the time


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Why does sasha have purple hair?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens going hard! :mark

World class promo wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WIN, OWENS, WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ChonWein said:


> Why does sasha have purple hair?


Because she used purple hair dye:nerd:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This show looks really boring, so glad I saved hundreds of bucks..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LETS GO OWENS.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

It wasn't a french accent, Coach... it was just the french language.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe vince could maybe shut the fuck up so maggle doesn't have to rush through his last line before every commercial break geez


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Seth Rollins > Kenny Omega


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Every time I hear "Burn It Down" it reminds me of that fleeting era in the early 2000s where a bunch of wrestlers had theme music with them saying something at the beginning.
> 
> "HOW DO YA LIKE ME NOW?"
> 
> What I'd give for an arena to mouth that in unison.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Follow me here. Braun screws Rollins out of the title here, and after everything KO and Braun have been through, Braun ends up helping Owens win the IC title.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I know who's getting these hands tonight!bama3


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

What is Seth Rollins telling people to burn down?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine a commentary team of just Coachman and Booker T?! That would be HEAVEN! ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lot of dead crowd spots in this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ChonWein said:


> What is Seth Rollins telling people to burn down?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

According to TMZ, Jason Sensation is planning to kill himself live on RAW tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awareness said:


> According to TMZ, Jason Sensation is planning to kill himself live on RAW tonight.


The situation got under control apparently. Hopefully that's truly the case and nothing bad ends up happening.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, how the match has been so far? I went to make dinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These commercials make these matches unbearable.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

When they say This Is Awesome..what is the This that is awesome..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am still laughing at that backstage segment with Dean :lmao Jinder's face when Dean was describing what he saw LOL. And Dean's voice when he said "get out of my face" :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> The situation got under control apparently. Hopefully that's truly the case and nothing bad ends up happening.


If he was going to do it he would've done it by now.

Dude was looking for attention, sad loser.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude did a fucking stunner.:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stunner is a transitional move now fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bah, stream acting up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kicked out..................why am i not surprised


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Canadian crowds are so much more lively than the generic American crowds.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if anyone is gonna do the stone cold stunner then it shouldn't be getting kicked out of 

fucking bullshit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy Shit chant for Seth kicking out :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am still laughing at that backstage segment with Dean :lmao Jinder's face when Dean was describing what he saw LOL. And Dean's voice when he said "get out of my face" :mark:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034243865773989888


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth confirmed > Austin.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Holy Shit chant for Seth kicking out :lol


I assure you it wasn't for Seth's kickout.....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Another good match, involving Rollins.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Attitude Era energy never left Toronto, apparently.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh bullshit this kind of finisher kickout spam should only be seen on PPVs and not then either


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rock bottom next


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa...this match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens should have won


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match, crowd made it. Finnish was pretty crappy unfortunately.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"it's like a maple leafs game on the top rope" - thanks for feeding corey that line, vince :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty good match :bjpenn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034250508666425344


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love that cole harping on about seths shoulder being injured then the next thing you know hes pinned owens.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Did he just do a fucking Merosault?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens should have won. Fucking garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic match....again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can anybody just appreciate a good match? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So why didn't Braun screw Seth?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great match :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was such an Indy match.

Good match but seen far too many of them, it becomes all moves and little selling,


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

More of this type of match on RAW please!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:kurtcry3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS RECAP 

how dumb was it for :braun to say he'll make a deal and tell Romun he'll cash in at HIAC so it can be in the cell so S&D Security "can't interfere" lol)... 

why not say I'll make a deal Romun I'll tell you when I'm cashing in if you tell S&D Security to fuck off? then Romun smirks and says sure and then :braun says at HIAC in the cell


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> More of this type of match on RAW please!


 He'll no, there's way too many matches like this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So why didn't Braun screw Seth?


Because anyone who isn't the Shield on RAW is booked like a total dumbass.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Watching Kevin Owens give Seth Rollins the stunner is like a virgin having sex for the first time --> now that was exciting..raise our heartbeats Vince!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No more suitcase for Braun. :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun has officially put his case into a safe deposit box fpalm


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The crowd seems to pop for these vanilla midgets. Ill never understand


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So why didn't Braun screw Seth?


Braun got what he wanted and thinks no one will interfere in the HIAC match, so I guess he'll let it slide with Seth and Dean helping Roman last week. Maybe he will eventually.

Also for once, it was good that WWE did not have Braun help out the guy he rag dolled for the past couple of months.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> The crowd seems to pop for these vanilla midgets. Ill never understand


Maybe it's because those "vanilla midgets" are charismatic :ciampa


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FASHION POLICE IN A USED CAR COMMERCIAL, :mark:?

:mark:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Too bad Bayley's not wrestling tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034252000223870976


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much expected that he would show up to respond to Triple H.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I quit."

:lmao

That was great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Owens is a quitter?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

maybe im being dumb. but is it possible corbin takes the money in the bank briefcase braun just turned in awards it to himself as acting gm and cashes in?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG what happened to her, Renee looks like she is on crack.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was....unusual.. Guess we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO is ALL IN since Nick Jackson is apparently pretty sick and may miss the show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping Toni Storm wins the Mae Young.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Woah! You know what...can’t even blame KO. Puts his heart into every match just to be squashed and bullied by Braun and now squashed by Seth. F this company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

12 hours ago... "subtle" WWE. :bryanlol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

hahhaha "What?!!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew is doing a lot of talking today. I like it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens hasn't had a vacation since he started I believe. Hopefully thats all this is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Owens gimmick that he is a loser.


----------



## James Garcia (Sep 6, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> maybe im being dumb. but is it possible corbin takes the money in the bank briefcase braun just turned in awards it to himself as acting gm and cashes in?


i hope so


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Enough with this forced shitty theme..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> maybe im being dumb. but is it possible corbin takes the money in the bank briefcase braun just turned in awards it to himself as acting gm and cashes in?


you don't have to surprise cash in, the contract in the briefcase is a contract for a championship match at a time and place of your choosing

kayfabe you could say "i want a championship match at the house show in bumfuck nebraska on december 8th" or whatever if you wanted to

so :braun telling corbin here's my briefcase for a match at HIAC is technically him cashing it in


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, Break Team Time


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Is Owens gimmick that he is a loser.


That's Curt Hawkins gimmick.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Is Owens gimmick that he is a loser.


yes. yes it is. a sad loser who has been beaten down and broken by his failures is apparently kevin owens' gimmick now :draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Too bad Bayley's not wrestling tonight


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun hiding the briefcase has to mean something more......that's just too lame.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> yes. yes it is. a sad loser who has been beaten down and broken by his failures is apparently kevin owens' gimmick now :draper2


He needs to come out to the Beck song when he returns.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't care less about this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> He'll no, there's way too many matches like this.


Valid. I guess I'd really just like to see some of the younger lower mid-card talent/NXT call-ups etc get matches that get that much time like this one or what Balor/Roman got last week. It could do them a world of good and make RAW feel a bit more like a wrestling show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh...The Titles aren't on the line....okay.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Revival should win the titles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To think it has been a little less of 2 years ago in that same venue where the Revival had the best match of their careers and now they are in a heatless feud with the B team


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if a champion(s) loses a match by pinfall or submission then they should lose the belt(s) fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought the titles were on line, but they weren't :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh...The Titles aren't on the line....okay.


They'll drag this until they have a match at the HIAC kickoff.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

revival are boring, no interest in seeing them get pushed


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> you don't have to surprise cash in, the contract in the briefcase is a contract for a championship match at a time and place of your choosing
> 
> kayfabe you could say "i want a championship match at the house show in bumfuck nebraska on december 8th" or whatever if you wanted to
> 
> so :braun telling corbin here's my briefcase for a match at HIAC is technically him cashing it in


i know he cashed it tonight by handing it over to corbin. 

im suggesting corbin abuses his power and gives it to himself anyway as acting gm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHUT UP, KIDS!!!!*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Revival are the Sasha Banks of the tag team division


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh yay, The Revival will save tag team wrestling.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

the revival are boring


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> i know he cashed it tonight by handing it over to corbin.
> 
> im suggesting corbin abuses his power and gives it to himself anyway as acting gm.


i dont think corbin could do that 

unless :braun was just like "here's the' contract" and nothing else, corbin could say that was giving control of the contract to him then


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh good Elias is going to perform.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think it's cool that they actually highlighted the tag division, but the revival aren't a team to bring interest to the division. they're all sport, no entertainment.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Main Roster: 

Bury them... Ruin their momentum.... wait until every single last person has completely lost interest.... THEN you give them a push, when nobody cares anymore


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Great. Another segment with comedy act and vanilla midgets. You decide which team is .


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

something fishy about braun cashing in at hell in a cell, me thinks kurt angle set up another title match the next night on raw
like the time hbk was fired by Vince, he gave austin a title shot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time Summerslam is in a different city.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Elias is the next Elvis! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I Love Bayley* :lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034257423949737984


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The King of Song Style having yet another crowd eating out of the palm of his hand. :trips9

Still waiting on that IC Title run, WWE. :armfold


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

they need to make Elias a face lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Canadian crowds always kill it. So much better than American crowds....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> *I Love Bayley* :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034257423949737984


wwe teasing that lesbihonest shit like it's 2001 fpalm

or maybe i should be :drose


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> maybe im being dumb. but is it possible corbin takes the money in the bank briefcase braun just turned in awards it to himself as acting gm and cashes in?












I actually really like that idea.

The only problem is Corbin would be the one cashing in and, even if he has been on a roll which I'm not so sure about but I digress, he's nowhere near championship material yet... and yet on the other... Roman... yeah a Corbin cash in sounds fine to me :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Trish! :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that explains why they hyped up Elias' performance lol.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Trish Stratus will kick Elias's ass.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

AYYY ITS TRISH


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trish :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trish :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trish :done

Still would bang


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

God Queen Trish Stratus, you've returned.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Elias smitten with trish haha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Trish :done
> 
> Still would bang


so would elias judging by the look on his face :cena5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Trish Stratus is back :mark: :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TRISH putting the rest of the WWE women to shame.

:trips8


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Trish is what they wanted to keep under wraps?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, Trish!

So I guess Alexa interrupts her?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HERSTORY time!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

She’s still hot. Wow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince uncorking that surprise trish appearance just to make sure this thread gets over 80 pages


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how many times is Trish going to forget her lines


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The GOAT Trish Stratus!!! [emoji120] [emoji120]


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha that Stanley cup burn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Castrating Elias!!! :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034260520113725440


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias being buried for the Evolution PPV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Elias :lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m here for Elias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought it was something bigger =\

Already knew Trish was returning at some point for her match with Alexa and there are plans for Rock and Elias.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ouch. does this mean Elias wil never win a championship according to Vince, who wrote those lines?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Elias just saying what's on everyone's mind. :woolcock


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Trish and Alexa , two of hottest pornstars of time.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Elias with the pillow fight burns and the diaper burns. Hahhaa love Elias.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias cucked.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Swimsuit pillow fight :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ugh...Here comes Ronda to ruin an awesome segment. Fuck off.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a perfect opportunity for Alexa to attack Trish but she's probably still selling the arm injury from last week. WWE can never think two steps ahead.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias needs to Honky Tonk Man her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It should have been Sasha facing Trish. It was them who had a meaningful interaction at the Rumble.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how awesome would it be if elias pulled a jeff jarrett with that guitar right on ronda's noggin :hmm:

edit BAD SHIV beating me to it :sadbecky

BAD

SHIV

!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

this is way too literal.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I don't date women in their 60's" - Elias 2018

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If women in their 60s looked like Trish does today, I'd become a grave robber.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There’s a GOAT in the ring...then there’s Trish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Elias :buried

Not gonna lie, Trish was cringey af in that whole segment, like if she forgot how to cut a promo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at Elias holding his own with an icon like Trish in her own hometown.

And in his defense, Trish's face hasn't aged that well, in all honesty. :draper2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't date women in their 60s :lmao

Of fuck Elias going to get cucked by Trish and Ronda


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that was one of the funniest segments I have seen in a while on here. Elias saying what we were all thinking and giving zero fucks it seems. Then that burn at the end about dating her haha. Elias is something special.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Poor Elias :buried
> 
> Not gonna lie, Trish was cringey af in that whole segment, like if she forgot how to cut a promo


It was a little bit cringe but I can forgive it because she's still hot as fuck all these years later.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That’s it? Would have made sense if Trish and Alexa had some sort of confrontation but instead they stick her in a random segment with.... Elias  for some reason


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is the motto drive sober or get pulled over when that drunk asshole in the back seat of the cop car clearly just majorly fucked someone up or killed them, he didn't get pulled over :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed the ending to the Elias/Trish segment due to the stream acting up.

Heard they cucked Elias, what happened?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034262177018855425


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Missed the ending to the Elias/Trish segment due to the stream acting up.
> 
> Heard they cucked Elias, what happened?


Nothing. Trish slapped him then Ronda came out and Elias disappeared into thin air.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> Nothing. Trish slapped him then Ronda came out and Elias disappeared into thin air.


I see, thanks!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alicia Fox in that bedazzled Nazi officer's hat. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man I'd still rawdog Trish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alicia has an obsession with stupid hats :lmao That one doesn't even match her outfit lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Missed the ending to the Elias/Trish segment due to the stream acting up.
> 
> Heard they cucked Elias, what happened?


She slapped him in the face.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ronda is losing star power by showing up each week and associating herself with geeks.

She shouldn't show up for shit like this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did she say revoke instead of invoke?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, look, Alexa has two bitches to follow her around now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> She slapped him in the face.


I see, thanks. I was thinking Ronda had also done something to him but she was just out for the next segment.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alicia Fox and Ronda just need to go away.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> did she say revoke instead of invoke?


Yes she did


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Missed the ending to the Elias/Trish segment due to the stream acting up.
> 
> *Heard they cucked Elias*, what happened?


Bullshit. :lol

He was about to perform, but Trish surprised everyone by showing up to defend Toronto from his jabs and briefly plug that upcoming all-wahmen PPV.

Samson pissed on Toronto by referencing Drake's "Started From the Bottom", said the Maple Leafs' fans will never see a Stanley Cup in their lifetimes and the most spicy of all: he said that even though Trish showed up, he doesn't date 60 year olds.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Trish Stratus and Mickie James in the same arena again :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revoke? Alexa confirmed as a dumb blonde. :heston


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Ronda is losing star power by showing up each week and associating herself with geeks.
> 
> She shouldn't show up for shit like this.


She's losing her star power because she fucking sucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They have Trish Status, Mickie James, Ronda Rousey, and Alexa Bliss at ringside; yet they have the 2 most irrelevant women in Natalya and Alicia Fox wrestling each other :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a waste of time that match was1


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smiley babyface Ronda is so cringey


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Jinder gone and fucked up :lmao Serious cold Deano gonna kick the shit out of him!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia is the hottest woman out there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I LOVED that scene. Mickie and Trish ♥ and Alexa’s promo was great, has me really interested in seeing her match with Trish. I hope they treat this like a proper feud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Ambrose in another match. Cool.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Trish Stratus and Mickie James in the same arena again :drose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Smiley babyface Ronda is so cringey


constant smiley ronda may be cringey but constant grimacey ronda is ugly 

only one way vince is gonna go there


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ace said:


> Ronda is losing star power by showing up each week and associating herself with geeks.
> 
> She shouldn't show up for shit like this.


Yeah, but people would complain if she pulls a Brock Lesnar and not show up every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss no more. From now on let her be known as Alexa Ditz. :trolldog


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Jinder gone and fucked up :lmao Serious cold Deano gonna kick the shit out of him!


he's gonna have to, so there's proper time for him and seth to come secure romun later


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Revoke? Alexa confirmed as a dumb blonde. :heston







It's all good, though. Getting onto BotchaMania is an honor and a privilege. :sk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God the fucking Bellas, I can't stand these women.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Can the bellas just go away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bellas leeching off Ronda and Trish now.

Get these cunts outta here.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The bellas :allen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh fuck off Bellas!!!!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Joy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Alexa Bliss no more. From now on let her be known as Alexa Ditz. :trolldog


Change just _one_ letter there and I think you've got it sir :trolldog


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More HERSTORY!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No one cares.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda facing Nikki at the Evolution PPV.

Sigh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love you Trish, but I can't take you seriously hanging with four absolute nerds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those fucking boos when the Bellas announced they are back in action :lmao

Riott Squad are gonna be babyfaces for the first time in their careers


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> More HERSTORY!! :mark :mark :mark


wimmens just LOVE supporting and smiling at each other and taking group selfies!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas. :mark


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel like this Undertaker vs. Triple H hype with all these legends would've been even better if they had them all do some sort of Wrestlerock Rumble rap song.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha again a complete afterthought for this Evolution PPV.

Sigh.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> The Bellas leeching off Ronda and Trish now.
> 
> Get these cunts outta here.


That's not being on the right side of herstory, you know


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another promo for the Antiques Roadshow. :tripsscust


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

But they couldn't have these guys put over the main event of mania


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I swear I heard the crowd booing when the Bellas said they would be back in action next week.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanted a shucky ducky from booker t


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki is an absolutely ATROCIOUS actress. Especially with her overdoing it with her hand movements [emoji849] so cringe! Cannot bear it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If I was the other women in WWE, I'd be quite angry right now cos they're all being pushed to the side for the Bellas fpalm


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 08/27 Raw DiscussionThread - Someone's Gonna Get These Hands*

Fucking Bellas again. :mj4


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> Change just _one_ letter there and I think you've got it sir :trolldog


Alexa Sitz right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And people still think that things will be better when Triple H takes over. The guy has a massive ego, you are going to just get more of this nonsense.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I have to remind myself that HBK cut his hair off. It's so fucking weird not having a long haired Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they're gonna have a Bob match, Dean's match and the main event all in the next half an hour? :lol I know they always go overtime, but that's still ridiculous fpalm :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so Bob is having a match, and dean vs jinder, and the tag team main event, plus at least 4 more commercial breaks, all in 40 minutes

goddamn the production of this live television show is terrible. i bet bruce prichard is laughing his ass off


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Lashley is a geek :mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob with a permanent rictus on his face. :heston


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

My "hype" for evolution goes down day by day, lol. Dunno why I expected anything different than the usual garbage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carmella to main event SDL over AJ. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ascension :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has been garbage outside of a couple segments.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

These two geeks? :ha

Could have at least gave Lashley AOP.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Such a great theme wasted on The Ascension.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte better beat Carmella so that we can get her out of the title picture for good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's get this over with and get to Dean's match. It'll probably be a few minutes long, but at least I'll get to see him.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

is it really a handicapped match if its against the ascension?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The ascension:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why are these fucking muppets on Raw any time after 9pm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Ascension? I forgot they were still in the WWE. I say Lashley still wins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oops.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Carmella to main event SDL over AJ. :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Commentators acting like beating the Ascension is a tough task, especially for a guy like Lashley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck this show is so bad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob just beat the Ascension in a handicap match? Thanks for RECAPPING IT for me literally 1.3 seconds after I saw it happen, maggle


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just caught up to the Trish segment. She seemed like she was pilled out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think that I've ever seen so little people in the RAW thread for a show that wasn't taped. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is the Ascension ever going to actually ascend?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did they just turn the audio down for ambrose entrance


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck this show is so bad.


Yeah It's been trash for months now, I have it on in the background as noise while im playing WoW lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Deans hair grows in fast.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

its 1045 and we have dean/jinder right now with the tag main event coming up.

these matches gonna be short or the show running long?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN :mark:

Oh, he's wrestling shirtless! :sodone


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose wrestling shirtless on Raw now :wow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034266483541430275


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ambrose got some swol quads


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at MAGGLE acting surprised that Lashley beat The Ascension in a handicap match.

Guess someone around the world had to.



Whoanma said:


> More HERSTORY!! :mark :mark :mark


Vinnie Mac be like:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah It's been trash for months now, I have it on in the background as noise while im playing WoW lmao


Damn you guys are nerds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon beat this jobber...Jinder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn stream is a mess tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is quiet as hell tonight, even worse than it usually is. People aren't about taking Vince's shit anymore, I see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, it was obvious Deano wasn't losing to Jinder :lol

He looked DAMN good though :sodone

Also, is Dean ever gonna smile again? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> This thread is quiet as hell tonight, even worse than it usually is. People aren't about taking Vince's shit anymore, I see.


i would imagine this is a down period for wwe. 

not much going on this time of the year and monday night football is two weeks from returning.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034266483541430275


Brie Mode pulling double duty.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> This thread is quiet as hell tonight, even worse than it usually is. People aren't about taking Vince's shit anymore, I see.


but but S&D Security were supposed to secure interest and favor for romun :vince7


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, is Dean ever gonna smile again? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This thread is quiet as hell tonight, even worse than it usually is. People aren't about taking Vince's shit anymore, I see.


:vince5: "We're in Bizarro Land! So of course this thread wouldn't be hyped up, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah It's been trash for months now, I have it on in the background as noise while im playing WoW lmao


I can't remember the last time I've watched more than 1 hour of RAW, most of the time is in the background lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, is Dean ever gonna smile again? :lol


Nah, that's Finn Balor's job


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose just has big dick energy. 
Will blow your back out then steal all your valuables. 

Still would though.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, at least Sasha and Bayley will go another week without facing the Riott Squad. Thank you, Bellas.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look, they've made me actually want to cheer the Riott Squad :lol Put anyone against the Bellas and I will support them LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Brie Mode pulling double duty.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034268937750499330


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if they do Sasha/Bayley vs Riot Squad yet again at the Evolution PPV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Brie on Smackdown? Now she is on Raw?


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

-XERO- said:


>


Fuck look at those two back then. Shame how we get old


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I can't remember the last time I've watched more than 1 hour of RAW, most of the time is in the background lol



I just wish it was worth watching again or must see tv again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, main event time. Let's hope the stream behaves.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Brie on Smackdown? Now she is on Raw?


she must have got the cena deal to be on both shows :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose just has big dick energy.
> Will blow your back out then steal all your valuables.
> 
> Still would though.


Still nasty. <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Braun both with little to no reaction.

:hmmm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My guess is that Ambrose and Rollins help Roman attack Braun again tonight. Or they might lay out Braun, Ziggler and Drew.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Headliner said:


> My guess is that Ambrose and Rollins help Roman attack Braun again tonight. Or they might lay out Braun, Ziggler and Drew.


something is gonna happen. not much time left on the show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well this is going to be a squash


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE really needs to teach Roman how to carry the belt when walking down to the ring. You can only see the very end of the strap.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Look, they've made me actually want to cheer the Riott Squad :lol Put anyone against the Bellas and I will support them LOL.


Good, 1 more person rooting for the IIconics when they eventually are scheduled to get buried by the Bellas :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not enough time, something is likely happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Strowman chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do think Braun hasn't been getting the reaction that I think he should get.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WWE really needs to teach Roman how to carry the belt when walking down to the ring. You can only see the very end of the strap.


Cause he thinks that’s cool


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034272634035494912


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Not enough time, something is likely happening.


i thought strowman was gonna attack roman before the bell.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"We want Strowman" chants :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> My guess is that Ambrose and Rollins help Roman attack Braun again tonight. Or they might lay out Braun, Ziggler and Drew.


holla holla six man tag next week on raw? :braun dolph drew vs the shield?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Braun had the briefcase he could of cashed in tonight. Roman gets double teamed the whole match because he dosen't want to tag in Braun, Braun gets fed up and cashes in.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> We Want Strowman chants.





DammitC said:


> "We want Strowman" chants :mark:


Are you sure it's not "we want Roman"? :heyman6


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd died after the Trish segment


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I do think Braun hasn't been getting the reaction that I think he should get.


Weird. It's almost like he got the shit beat out of him like a geek his past couple appearances so Da Big Dawg could get over or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034273350015696896


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS RESTHOLD 

fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034273350015696896


what the fuck was that pathetic shit? :kobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is a quiet place now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stop the charade... give McIntyre his singles push, title in hand and make him THE guy on Monday nights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd finally wakes up once Braun gets the tag.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ref just told the boys it's already 11:10 we gotta wrap this shit up


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sigh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Payback on Roman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun has a plan :braun


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Did these dumb fucks just turn Braun heel?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck off WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yup, 6 man tag next week fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel turn?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun just turned heel.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield turned heel guys :lmao

Fuck this Roman deserved this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No Shield music this week? :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They turned Braun heel....again.

Fuck off retards.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew WWE was going to fuck this up. :done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

it was a 3 on 1 attack last week cole, so shut the fuck up


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's S.W.O.R.D. !!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course they turned Braun heel, people jokingly called this last week.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait... I thought The Shield were going to stand tall and beat the shit out of everyone? :hmm: :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the crowd is so confused by this shitshow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They turned Braun heel just to get Roman cheered :lmao

You can't write this shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know they want to save the cash in for the next PPV, but Braun could of cashed in tonight.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Babyfaces not grabbing weapons to even the odds that they know is before them. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S&D Security getting owned.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

McIntyre and Strowman is some package.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, this has been a really bad RAW. 

Like, I can't even believe what I've been watching..

I hope my taping at Smackdown surpasses this debacle.. 4/10


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

if this was brauns plan, why did he turn in his briefcase? 

perfect chance to cash in


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!" being back in full effect.

Shame that they really had to revert Braun from a tweener back to a heel, though. But such is the fate of those who must make Roman look strong. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah it will be Shield vs Drew/Dolph/Braun at the Showdown PPV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun, Ziggler and Drew getting cheered? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fucking company lol
Vince is a desperate old man. Wow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They turned Braun heel just to get Roman cheered :lmao
> 
> You can't write this shit


and the result was crickets because no one in the crowd understands why :braun would team up with drew and dolph or why seth and dean would run down singly instead of together :draper2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

um... ok? i don't even like braun but it's mind boggling they'd turn him heel when he's the one the fans want to make the guy.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

LMAO This is a lame heel turn by Braun. C'mon, Vince.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fucking Rowan, this would've been so sick if the Bludgeon Brothers came on down and laid waste to The Shield with Braun.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

As Ive said before WWE will stop at nothing to get Reigns cheered


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They will turn every other wrestler heel before they will turn Roman fucking Reigns.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This is damn ridiculous. Braun is such an over baby face why don’t they just roll with it? I can’t help but lmfao at the people who thought the shield turned heel. Let that be a lesson to you I’ve been watching Vince book for way to long to admit. 

Just horrible and bs.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> I know they want to save the cash in for the next PPV, but Braun could of cashed in tonight.



if you're turning him heel, he should have cashed in tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

You will cheer him, dammit! :vince5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Babyfaces not grabbing weapons to even the odds that they know is before them. fpalm


 Ran out one at a time for a 3 on 1 beat down. For one one one they choose to come out together.

Logical :vince5


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun turns heel after being face for a day and a half, and the crowd has no reaction because they are just as confused as I am.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok I enjoyed that. I liked heel :braun >


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Terrific decision, WWE. 

Fabulous.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They just turned Braun fucking Strowman heel, who was one of the most over babyfaces on Raw :bosque


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to people trying to defend them turning Braun heel. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL Roman still can't get sympy from the crowd.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> if you're turning him heel, he should have cashed in tonight.


 Now I get why he handed in the case, would have made too much sense to cash in after fucking TS.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

watch :braun get the face booking next week like he did last week

then heel again the week after that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah It's been trash for months now, I have it on in the background as noise while im playing WoW lmao


I barley even watched the show tonight. It seriously almost put me to sleep.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I just realized WWE has no top heels on raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034278322128089088


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's stupid run is everything :lol










He might be a serious dude now, but he still has a completely silly run LOL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Turn one of your hottest babyfaces heel, kill off his momentum in the process and have him lose the briefcase and World title match at Hell In a Cell. :done

I can't.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ace said:


> Now I get why he handed in the case, would have made too much sense to cash in after fucking TS.


i get it too, but if this was his plan to get back at roman, he looks like an idiot for giving up the briefcase.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Braun, Ziggler and Drew getting cheered? :lol



Canada is Bizzaro World. :cole


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Braun is a tweener and always has been. Did you guys forget what he did to K.O. recently? He's gonna be cheered when he's facing Roman anyway, I don't know why you guys are bitching. Braun was ganged up last week, he's getting payback.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The fans don't want to boo him. This isn't going to garner "you betrayed us heat", this is going to garner "This doesn't make any sense, and I don't know what to do, so I'm just going to sit here in silence"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This company is becoming a bigger joke with each passing week.

Every week is a pathetic attempt to try get Roman over when the fans don't want any of it.

Give up and move onto 2-3 guys who are actually over. This era feels like the void era with this failure on top stinking up the joint. 4 WMs wasted and multiple careers thrown away for him to be on the same level as guys who are over and have little else going for them.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun did get booed when he beat up Seth and Dean, so there's that. At Ambrose and Rollins have the crowd on their side.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

All for :reigns2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Turn one of your hottest babyfaces heel, kill off his momentum in the process and have him lose the briefcase and World title match at Hell In a Cell. :done
> 
> I can't.


 Are you surprised? This is what they do for Roman. Vince would turn the whole roster heel to get Roman cheered if he could get away with it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ace said:


> This company is becoming a joke with each week.


Becoming? That was 10+ years ago.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

~Eazy~ said:


> Braun is a tweener and always has been. Did you guys forget what he did to K.O. recently? He's gonna be cheered when he's facing Roman anyway, I don't know why you guys are bitching. Braun was ganged up last week, he's getting payback.


i don't care either way works for me

just show some consistency and don't turn anyone much less your top guys into fucking yo yos


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I foolishly thought that getting drunk before RAW would make things easier for me, but now I'm just drunk and angry. I actually let the WWE make me upset in 2018...I'm so disappointed in myself.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I REALLY hope Braun wins at Hell in a Cell! If not this whole monster in the bank thing has been a total waste.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool image.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034279055779160064


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose/Jinder Mahal backstage segment

- Kevin Owens pre-match promo

- Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental title

- Revival post-match promo

- Elias/Trish Stratus concert performance + segment + Trish Stratus returning mark

- Alexa Bliss pre-match promo

- Braun Strowman turning heel on the Shield to team up with Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre in the closing segment (for the wrong reasons :lol)


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Time to venture out and maybe give some of those indie vanilla midget promotions a try? NJPW/ROH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> I foolishly thought that getting drunk before RAW would make things easier for me, but now I'm just drunk and angry. I actually let the WWE make me upset in 2018...I'm so disappointed in myself.


I warned you that you were too late :lol

You should take a page from A-C-P, he starts way earlier.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Turned Braun heel for a Roman Reigns match on a glorified house show :heston


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Knew they were going to turn Braun heel now. I thought maybe he would go with Heyman. They will do whatever they feel they need to keep Roman as #1 Babyface no matter what it does to the rest of the roster or how much people reject him.
The only good news is that we still have the brand split so Smackdown is at least watchable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun was pretty much the only thing keeping me watching wrestling and they've gone and fucked him up :lol

Excellent stuff.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

But at least we now have a big red belt on every show :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The UC is back on Raw, but at what cost? :brock4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sacrificing yet another popular babyface to get Roman over :bosque

Seth and Dean coming out one by one like geeks to get beat down instead of together #smart :bosque

Now-inexplicably-a-heel Braun not taking that perfect opportunity to cash in :bosque

:trolldog


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's like I said in the merchandise thread, they will do whatever they can to try and prop up Roman Reigns. They turned arguably his biggest competition a heel. It's ridiculous. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Michael Cole:

Shield 3 on 1 beatdown on Braun: This is a moment! I wanna see it!

Braun 3 on 1 beatdown on Roman: Poor Roman, he's so defenseless.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Perturbator said:


> Seth and Dean coming out one by one like geeks to get beat down instead of together.


What if they were in different parts of the arena and got to the ring at different times?

Why they didn't grab a weapon on the way is an entirely different type of stupid though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034289091557433345


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw was actually great. Colour me surprised. 

Absolutely Loving Dean's new antics so far, just seeing him again is a breath of fresh air but seeing him act less humorous and more like a badass viscous psychopath that gives no shit is what I like to see. Rollins/Owens was a classic Raw match, best Main Roster TV match of the year easily and the Owens angle that played out after the match has me intrigued to see how he will come back, I hope he doesn't go away for too long, because he is gold no matter what he is booked to do. I'm glad they turned Braun heel, his reactions were dying week by week anyway, and he was insufferable as a face. This is better and it made for a good ending.

Surprisingly really enjoyed Raw, going in to it with no expectations.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Logic behind Braun joining with Drew/Dolph after he set his title match for Hell in the Cell. Makes no sense and very lazy writing. Basically they want Braun with Dolph/Drew to take on the Shield in matches. While they wanted to save Braun/ Reigns for Hell in the Cell and needed reason for Braun not to cash it in til then. Braun reason was Reigns brothers would stop him like last week. So he wanted Reigns one on one inside Hell in the Cell. Ok that's fine and makes sense. 


But it doesn't make sense to do that and then join with Dolph/Drew tonight. Braun could have done what he did and they could have taken Shield out one by one and Braun could have cashed in and been champion. WWE can't have it both ways and now the whole thing just looks stupid. 


That said I did like that Rollins and Ambrose got to do there own thing tonight(before the end). With Rollins beating KO in very competitive match. While Ambrose got a nice clean victory over a guy who's held WWE and US title over the past year. 


Since Jinder feud with Reigns at MITB it's clear Mahal been in the doghouse. But tonight was actually his first loss since MITB. He just has only had four RAW matches in last two months before tonight. So Vince was smart not to job him out and just not use him for a while. So now a win for Ambrose over Mahal still means something. With the way they are hyping Ambrose during his match. With stuff like this might be the best Ambrose has ever been. Well it's clear they are building him up to something big. My guess is it's a heel turn and feud with Reigns over the title.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> What if they were in different parts of the arena and got to the ring at different times?
> 
> Why they didn't grab a weapon on the way is an entirely different type of stupid though.


Especially, when they both were feeling the effects from their matches earlier. Like come on, guys, it's bad enough you came out one at a time.

Damn, I miss it when babyfaces were actually smart and grabbed an equalizer when they knew the numbers weren't clearly on their side.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I was at the show tonight, really enjoyed it.

I thought it was a pretty solid Raw to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> I was at the show tonight, really enjoyed it.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty solid Raw to be honest.


Did you yell "BURN IT DOWN"? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Did you yell "BURN IT DOWN"? :lol


Of course :lmao 

That match with Owens was awesome! Crowd was going nuts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Of course :lmao
> 
> That match with Owens was awesome! Crowd was going nuts.


Nice. I went to Backlash in May and the "Burn it Down" thing is much louder in person that is on TV, even with it being pretty loud on TV. Was it louder there tonight in person as well for 'Burn it Down' during his entrance?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Nice. I went to Backlash in May and the "Burn it Down" thing is much louder in person that is on TV, even with it being pretty loud on TV. Was it louder there tonight in person as well for 'Burn it Down' during his entrance?


100% louder in person!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I wonder what they'll do with Owens now. Him "Quitting" has got me interested. 

He and Rollins did a good job with that match tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I warned you that you were too late :lol
> 
> You should take a page from A-C-P, he starts way earlier.


The amount of drunkless is far from the issue. If I had started an hour earlier I would've been banned from the forum.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wait, so they had Roman dick Braun over, then despite his overness, and despite the fact that he's the one chasing, and despite how much fans wanted him to MITB it up, and despite how unsympathetic Roman is, decided to make Braun the heel and Roman the face?

So... Braun got Becky'd? :beckylol

"This worked great on SD, let's do it on Raw too!" :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show sucked. I think I am going to follow Owens lead and quit this thread. If Bryan is traded to RAW, then I might come back. WWE has salted the earth for me. I will try to put up with Smackdown just so I can see Bryan. Have fun discussing this swill.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

They made Ambrose and Rollins look extremely dumb tonight. Why did they run out towards a 3 on 1 attack like idiots separately instead of together? Two of the most over wrestlers on Raw are being treated like a joke for Reigns.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Job well done... The most over guy in the entire roster...Sure, heel him up so that the golden boy can overcome the odds once again  ..


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wtf Braun heel and make Ambrose and Rollins look a bit daft to get slapped , drew and Braun on the same team woah not forgetting Shawn Michaels wannabe , Owens v Rollins only decent match I've just watched 2 n bit hours as I have the adverts cut for one decent match , people say oh I'm not watching again they will as deep down ur a wrestling fan , don't matter if it's raw or a indie with 10 people in the crowd, but Truly that's the worst raw off the year.

Peace y'all.:frown2:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yikes, I know that ending of RAW is going to get a lot of people triggered. The one guy who the fans love and cheer for, has to turn heel in order to help get the goldenboy of the company cheered. I'm a little torn on it myself but with Brock gone to the UFC, the company needs a top tier heel. It's not gonna be Jinder Mahal or Kevin Owens. 

Speaking of Kevin Owens, that was one fun match he had with Seth Rollins. Definitely a top notch match on free TV so it will be a memorable one. I just wonder what him quitting is leading up to. Perhaps a new gimmick? I'm fine with Mahal being an upper tier heel. Him losing to Ambrose was needed to keep Ambrose looking strong. That Elias/Trish Stratus promo was odd but man was the crowd lit for this segment. Really wish Elias was used for something better since the crowd really reacts to him. Oh yeah, I thought Mickie James was no longer Alexa Bliss' best friend but glad to see her come out with Bliss and Fox to confront Stratus, Rousey and Natalya. I didnt mind the rest as one of the other things I was left wondering if Titus Worldwide is crumbling.


----------



## TheStatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Shield were unstoppable in their first run and now getting destroyed by Dolph lmao.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Again, after reading through yet another discussion thread of almost non-stop bitching and complaining, I find myself wondering why you people continue to come back week after week to do the same thing, when you clearly don’t enjoy the product any more? I’ve honestly never known anything like this forum, or the wrestling sections of it anyway. That’s 3 hours a week (or more likely 5, as Smackdown threads tend to be the same) that you’re intentionally making yourselves miserable. Watch a film, go for a drive, get wasted, go to the park and kick pigeons, they’re all more productive ways to spend your time.

Not defending the WWE, although it’s nowhere near as bad as some of you make it out to be, just genuinely concerned for your mental health...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I didn't watch Raw last night, but judging from the spoilers I am glad I saved myself 3 hours..


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Haven't read through the thread but has anyone checked to see if @Ambrose Girl; is ok?? There was about 10 minutes of topless Dean tonight. I can only assume that she spontaneously combusted with excitement


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Haven't read through the thread but has anyone checked to see if @Ambrose Girl; is ok?? There was about 10 minutes of topless Dean tonight. I can only assume that she spontaneously combusted with excitement


Hahaha :lol I posted using the :sodone a lot when it happened. Wasn't expecting the shirtlessness either :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm interested in the KO situation. He quit tonight, but what if there's a plot twist. With Corbin being the GM now and Braun giving Corbin his briefcase. Could Corbin end up giving KO his briefcase and the one that faces Roman at HIAC? Of course it's WWE, so who the hell knows what will happen.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hahaha :lol I posted using the :sodone a lot when it happened. Wasn't expecting the shirtlessness either :lol


Glad to hear that you're safe. Was concerned for your safety when I saw it


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm happy Baron and The Revival got the win but I'm glad I decided to stick to spoilers for Raw now


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wake me up in 6 weeks when Hunter and the corpse of the Undertaker go at it. Which will still be far more entertaining than anything the current roster can come up with.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Haven't read through the thread but has anyone checked to see if @Ambrose Girl; is ok?? There was about 10 minutes of topless Dean tonight. I can only assume that she spontaneously combusted with excitement


You beat me to it , I was about to post something similar @Ambrose Girl , bet your still floating in the clouds:smile2:

Peace .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

- Corbin beating balor is good and all but don't need to see it every week.

- God bless dana for trying. She did ok but definitely has a ziggler influence.

- Tyler black is killing it right now in wwe. Black vs Owens was a great match.

- Don't care for the miztourage or the revival.

- Listen Elias was funny last night. Trish is still perfect and clearly has found the fountain of youth.

- Lashley should get a real feud and not loosies.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm just here to say I marked for Trish.

Forever the GOAT.

That is all.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

KO's epic moonsault and Trish Stratus were definitely the highlights of this episode. :zayn3


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish and Elias promo was really good back and forth.. Elias really resonates with the crowd..But as usual wwe only sees him doing the singing stuff... KO's promo and his match subsequently and him quitting ..interesting.. But the main event ..oh boy!!! What a cluster fuck. another Becky lynch situation, turn the guy who is cheered (yes cheered, not get a reaction as wwe likes to put it) heel.... What is hilarious is Michael Cole's commentary from last week and this week..He has gone from "Oh my god..what a raw moment" to "This is a mugging" even though the situation both times have been exactly the same 3 v 1


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns and Braun both with little to no reaction.
> 
> :hmmm


Crowd was tired by the time their match came around. 



Y2JHOLLA said:


> I'm glad they turned Braun heel, his reactions were dying week by week anyway,.


No they weren't.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THEY FUCKING TURNED BRAUN STROMAN HEEL :heston


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

"Get these hands" is silly catchphrase, so yeah maybe it was best to turn him heel.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> THEY FUCKING TURNED BRAUN STROMAN HEEL :heston


And now he's finally the Big Show 2.0


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw didn't sell out in Toronto.
Cool.
Hope this continues.
Bad sign.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO/Seth was the highlight. Trish is still horrendous on the mic, some things never change. Strowman turns heel by doing the same thing that The Shield did to him last week? Weird. But he should have cashed in after that. Really would have helped the turn


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Owens/Rollins was a v.good match. KO with both a Stunner and a Moonsault :wow Appreciated seeing Owens do some good limb work too


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Huge missed opportunity by not having Ronda throw Elias around as well as Trish's slap.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

cmon bruh this some trash


RAW was good until the end.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't know how it came off on TV but I thought it was very fun and loud watching it live.

Some key things 

Opening segment:
- Reigns gets a huge reaction. 70% boos, 30% cheers I'd say. Give or take but its loud.
- Braun gets a big baby face pop in the opening segment.
- Nothing really for Ziggler, people way more interested for Drew.

Typical strong reaction for Balor. Many people joined along with the arms.
- Side note: Balor seems like a great guy. At commercial break, before the match, he was greeting fans at ring side.

Solid reaction for Sasha. Bayley was signing autographs at commercial break, both Bayley and Sasha seemed like they were willing to take a photo for fan at ring side. Love that stuff.

HUGE!!! BURN IT DOWN POP (I don't know how it came off on TV) but to me it sounded HUGE...everyone loves Rollins. Hands down biggest unanimous baby face pop.

BIG pop for Kevin Owens. Everyone loves Owens and him being Canadian, etc.
- THIS MATCH WAS NUTS! WAS AMAZING TO WATCH LIVE, EVERYONE WAS GOING NUTS. MOTN FOR SURE.

Strong pop for Elias. BIG pop for Trish mark). HUGE pop for Ronda. Decent pop for Alexa.

After this...you really start feeling the effects of RAW just being way too long. It's hard to sit there for 3+ hours. God help people that go to Big 4 PPVs - brave souls.

Lashley came out. More on the low end pop. Not as loud but many people doing his signature arm gestures.

No one gave a crap about Ascension.

Decent pop for Jinder tbh, strong pop for Dean.

So now main event time, Reigns gets the same mixed (more boos) reaction, Braun gets a pop but both are definitely not as strong as the opening segment. People are just tired at this point...not anything much for Ziggler & Drew. 

Anyways, overall I thought it was a great show tbh. There's so much energy watching it live, it was a lot fun. Hope to go back next year. Don't know how it came off on TV, but I enjoyed it. Next week sounds epic though...HBK :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Anyways, overall I thought it was a great show tbh. There's so much energy watching it live, it was a lot fun. Hope to go back next year. Don't know how it came off on TV, but I enjoyed it. Next week sounds epic though...HBK :mark


Nice to see you had fun. Thanks for the impressions/comments


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> Don't know how it came off on TV but I thought it was very fun and loud watching it live.
> 
> Some key things
> 
> ...





> HUGE!!! BURN IT DOWN POP (I don't know how it came off on TV) but to me it sounded HUGE...everyone loves Rollins. Hands down biggest unanimous baby face pop.


:Cocky

Glad to hear you had a good time and Rollins got another huge pop.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Crowd was tired by the time their match came around.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't.


They were. Only time people properly cheered him was when they thought he'd cash in, they'd cheer anyone in those situations, especially when the alternative is Brock or Reigns. Other than that his reactions are no where near as good as they used to be. He practically got zero pop on his Summerslam match entrance, and nothing tonight when he came out for the main event.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Again, after reading through yet another discussion thread of almost non-stop bitching and complaining, I find myself wondering why you people continue to come back week after week to do the same thing, when you clearly don’t enjoy the product any more? I’ve honestly never known anything like this forum, or the wrestling sections of it anyway. That’s 3 hours a week (or more likely 5, as Smackdown threads tend to be the same) that you’re intentionally making yourselves miserable. Watch a film, go for a drive, get wasted, go to the park and kick pigeons, they’re all more productive ways to spend your time.
> 
> Not defending the WWE, although it’s nowhere near as bad as some of you make it out to be, just genuinely concerned for your mental health...


Yea lol. I stopped watching right after Backlash. For me that was my final last chance. Went live too.

Since then I've watched it from afar. Get a few replays and read the forums to see if SOMETHINF positive happens or just a fresh look at the product.

I think a lot of people are like me. They want to like Wrestling. It's a platform to have engaging story lines around a quasi fake sport. The athleticism can be really fun to watch. The stories can be pretty great. The live nature allows for some improvisation and audience interaction that is completely unique.

I dont want to see Wrestling completely die...but it's going to eventually as WWE keeps stagnating and makes decisions in spite of itself. they have the most talented roster in history....completely squandered.

Wrestling fans are the most patient I've ever seen. You look at sports and they'll turn on their favorite athlete in a dime if they start underperforming. We hold WWE to such a low standard because we are afraid they're the last hope of the medium altogether. 

Guess it's a prisoners dilemma.


----------



## Redness67 (Apr 12, 2017)

ChrisMC said:


> I'm just here to say I marked for Trish.
> 
> Forever the GOAT.
> 
> That is all.


How the hell you going to be the goat without being great in anything. In fact it's insult to guys like tom brady and michael Jordan they had to be the best and number one in every category , merchandise sales, ratings ,the best in their field, the most popular, the most successful she isn't number one in any field.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They were. Only time people properly cheered him was when they thought he'd cash in, they'd cheer anyone in those situations, especially when the alternative is Brock or Reigns. Other than that his reactions are no where near as good as they used to be. He practically got zero pop on his Summerslam match entrance, and nothing tonight when he came out for the main event.


You need to turn up the volume and stop watching on mute.


----------

